

BerlinBuzzwords 2010 Recap - RKlophaus
http://rustyklophaus.com/articles/20100607-BerlinBuzzwordsRecap.html

======
RKlophaus
The main link is for Day 1, Day 2 is here:
[http://rustyklophaus.com/articles/20100608-BerlinBuzzwordsRe...](http://rustyklophaus.com/articles/20100608-BerlinBuzzwordsRecap.html)

